# Corner Bead Stapler



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Theoretically speaking, if a person were to use metal corner bead, what would be a recommended stapler? :thumbup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

1/4" small crown stapler 1 1/2" staples----works really well----

Staple guns get jammed--buy one with a trap door nose so you can open it an free up a jam without using a tool.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm a remodeler not a drywall guy but we do a lot of it.I have never seen the need for a stapler for putting up metal corner bead.You have to get it position correctly,then if you hit the metal you bend a staple and maybe jambed the gun
How long does it take to just nail up a piece of bead.
Don't get me wrong.If someone could show me how it would be beneficial I would use mine for that purpose since I have one in the trailer anyhow.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been doing that for many many years---it is faster than hand nailing---I suggest you give it a try---

We do a lot of drywall-----------


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Any of you guys use one of these, http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...vRFL3ugFM2Uf7dWtXrwtY2zg8zAxlao5lxoCr9nw_wcB?


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

mikeswoods said:


> I've been doing that for many many years---it is faster than hand nailing---I suggest you give it a try---
> 
> We do a lot of drywall-----------


I'll give it a shot Mike.Keep one in the trailer anyhow for other stuff.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I would say ...get rid of that crap corners and get into the 2000's and use trim tex
or just keep 3 steps behind me:clap:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Icerock:I'm sure you're correct.We are remodeler but still do a LOT of drywall.In a small town and it's hard to keep up on the latest and greatest with what's available around here.
While you're here:What kind of OS corners do you prefer?We tape all the IS corners and have never had issues.Still use metal on the OS.Tried the paper faced and don't care for them.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

mako1 said:


> Icerock:I'm sure you're correct.We are remodeler but still do a LOT of drywall.In a small town and it's hard to keep up on the latest and greatest with what's available around here.
> While you're here:What kind of OS corners do you prefer?We tape all the IS corners and have never had issues.Still use metal on the OS.Tried the paper faced and don't care for them.


where in illinios are you....trim-tex is made in the chicago :thumbup: USA made

check this out ... http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/change-over-trim-tex-4552/


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

platinumLLC said:


> Any of you guys use one of these, http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...vRFL3ugFM2Uf7dWtXrwtY2zg8zAxlao5lxoCr9nw_wcB?


I have been for 30 yrs.
I still nail it as well though.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

B.D.R. said:


> I have been for 30 yrs.
> I still nail it as well though.


everyone says that....and we all know they crack and the nails pop :whistling come on!!!
they bend and mud chips off...we all know that
I have a corner you can hit with a hammer so take that and I am not kidding...thank you tt


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> where in illinios are you....trim-tex is made in the chicago :thumbup: USA made
> 
> check this out ... http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/change-over-trim-tex-4552/


I'm about 180 miles S but sure my supplier can get it.I'll check it out.Like the other poster,I've been nailing metal bead for 40 years and have never had problems or considered anything else but am open to anything that makes this old mans life easier.
Going to check into trim-tex and fiberfuse
Thanks for the info


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Super sure shot and 1/2" divergent staples from Duo-Fast
http://www.buildsite.com/pdf/trimte...-Staples-Installation-Instructions-326873.pdf


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

mako1 said:


> I'm about 180 miles S but sure my supplier can get it.I'll check it out.Like the other poster,I've been nailing metal bead for 40 years and have never had problems or considered anything else but am open to anything that makes this old mans life easier.
> Going to check into trim-tex and fiberfuse
> Thanks for the info


I have been doing drywall for a long time as well and used steel bead for a long time ...then went to steel mesh because it was easy to staple and I to never had call backs but I like you look at other jobs and I know we see the corner bead with pops and cracks and dents...I get it.we think we are using the best but when I was my friend Joe it the test lab hit all the corners and only a few took a hit I knew what I had to do. the change to tt gets me work and one job you can turn into 2 jobs ....with a little drywall art and that one job gets me 5 other jobs....I hope all of you dont change because it make me look good and for the one out of ten of you that do....fill you pockets with money 

if you can you should take the class I know you would see the money you can make

o one more thing.. some say its hard to get tt ...I would say yes it is and its good that all of you cant :laughing: but if you find out how watch out your going to make all the others around you looking for work


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

superseal said:


> Super sure shot and 1/2" divergent staples from Duo-Fast
> http://www.buildsite.com/pdf/trimte...-Staples-Installation-Instructions-326873.pdf


rock on brother


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

icerock drywall said:


> I would say ...get rid of that crap corners and get into the 2000's and use trim tex
> or just keep 3 steps behind me:clap:


Last week I took down a bunch of paneling in a basement and replaced with drywall.

I had a duct run that was framed in on the ceiling that was a 30' outside corner that you looked straight down when you came down the stairs.

The original framing was not great so I made up for it by chalking lines and very carefully fastening my metal corner. I then roll a run of mesh on both sides and mud. 

What product would you recommend for a situation like this that would give me a perfectly straight corner? Keep in mind I do not drywall everyday, so it can't have to steep of a learning curve.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Look out Icerock,I'm in IL too:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

You can still chalk a line and use trim tex Spencer. The spray adhesive won't hide the line...just have to be quick when setting it.

Trim tex is a great product! They have bullnose, chamfer, tear away, etc. Use the TrimTex adhesive or 3m has a drywall corner bead adhesive that works well too.


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

platinumLLC said:


> Any of you guys use one of these, http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...vRFL3ugFM2Uf7dWtXrwtY2zg8zAxlao5lxoCr9nw_wcB?


That's what I use or give to the guys to use when we do drywall (company I work for doesn't do a lot of drywall in house, usually sub out). Makes life pretty easy, just bang, bang, bang and your corner bead is set. If I nail or screw it, it gets all messed up and takes me forever.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Last week I took down a bunch of paneling in a basement and replaced with drywall.
> 
> I had a duct run that was framed in on the ceiling that was a 30' outside corner that you looked straight down when you came down the stairs.
> 
> ...


Ultra flex 4.50 . One piece !


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We have 2 of those clinchers sitting on a shelf. Haven't used either in years. I would rather go back to mud-on corner bead than metal.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

m2akita said:


> That's what I use or give to the guys to use when we do drywall (company I work for doesn't do a lot of drywall in house, usually sub out). Makes life pretty easy, just bang, bang, bang and your corner bead is set. If I nail or screw it, it gets all messed up and takes me forever.


The crimper is a 1970's tool!


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

blacktop said:


> The crimper is a 1970's tool!


Forgot to mention, we only use it on houses built in the '80s or later, so we are still pretty hip :clap: See! you need to drive 2 hrs up this way and show us how to do drywall. :whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

m2akita said:


> Forgot to mention, we only use it on houses built in the '80s or later, so we are still pretty hip :clap: See! you need to drive 2 hrs up this way and show us how to do drywall. :whistling


I can hit route 20 in Dillwyn and be on Avon street in 45 minutes . I do work out that way. Just give a shout . If I'm tied up I have D/C Cousin out that way. He's good!


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to clinch and screw on metal bead, now I either use trim tex or mud on paper bead.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

for large production drywall jobs. cornerbead needs to be set for the taper. and to get lots of bead on, clinchon. for detailed stuff where stapler is needed, a makita cordless stapler 18v kicks ass.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

sandshooter said:


> for large production drywall jobs. cornerbead needs to be set for the taper. and to get lots of bead on, clinchon. for detailed stuff where stapler is needed, a makita cordless stapler 18v kicks ass.


I would never let a hanger place a bead! naw!


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

sandshooter said:


> for large production drywall jobs. cornerbead needs to be set for the taper. and to get lots of bead on, clinchon. for detailed stuff where stapler is needed, a makita cordless stapler 18v kicks ass.


I have to get my hands on this tool...could use it on tt thanks


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Last week I took down a bunch of paneling in a basement and replaced with drywall.
> 
> I had a duct run that was framed in on the ceiling that was a 30' outside corner that you looked straight down when you came down the stairs.
> 
> ...


tt is easy you use a scrap 12'' bead and make a line on top middle and bottom ...glue or mud set it on


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Metal bead? That stuff still exists?


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

mako1 said:


> Look out Icerock,I'm in IL too:laughing:


go blackhawks


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Stanley Sharpshooter heavy duty staple gun...............And Stanley 3/8'' staples. They punch right through metal bead. :thumbsup: (Any other brand just bends over)


I always keep Vinyl Product 1.75 (plastic) corner bead For those pesky long soffit runs like Spencer mentioned. Drywall/Stucco suppliers carry it.


----------

